# TTTF Soil Test 2020



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey guys,
Just received my soil test results. Any thoughts? I have TTTF lawn that was planted this past August. I am willing to put in time and work to get things really nice. My current plan is below the soil test.
Thanks.





@g-man @HoosierLawnGnome @Green


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

High pH soil, normal for your area.

You need P and K. P is deficient per MLSN. You can go the balanced fertilizer approach or use a mix of products to get you there. Check the Soil remediation guide in my signature for options. Ask questions for more details.

I don't love using calendars with dates since things vary every year. For example, prodiamine should start to go down this week for Ohio, not in 15apr. GrubEx should go down in apr at green up per the MSU article.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

g-man said:


> High pH soil, normal for your area.
> 
> You need P and K. P is deficient per MLSN. You can go the balanced fertilizer approach or use a mix of products to get you there. Check the Soil remediation guide in my signature for options. Ask questions for more details.
> 
> I don't love using calendars with dates since things vary every year. For example, prodiamine should start to go down this week for Ohio, not in 15apr. GrubEx should go down in apr at green up per the MSU article.


Thanks @g-man . I'll delete my dates and go off temps instead. And I'll do the GrubEx in April. Should I apply the Fert the same day as my Prodiamine 65WDG? If so, before or after? 
Thanks,


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Apply fert after green up and after you notice it is slowing down.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

g-man said:


> High pH soil, normal for your area.
> 
> You need P and K. P is deficient per MLSN. You can go the balanced fertilizer approach or use a mix of products to get you there. Check the Soil remediation guide in my signature for options. Ask questions for more details.
> 
> I don't love using calendars with dates since things vary every year. For example, prodiamine should start to go down this week for Ohio, not in 15apr. GrubEx should go down in apr at green up per the MSU article.


If I apply Sulfate of Potash (SOP) 0-0-50 at 2lb/kqft, should I do that at green-up also?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes


----------

